
Mobile Ad Designed To Make it Look Like You Have a Speck of Dirt On Your Phone - MrJagil
https://i.imgur.com/VdYtNnv.png
======
eurticket
Something worthy of being labeled a Dark Pattern,
[https://darkpatterns.org](https://darkpatterns.org)

